# Orion silver vs cashmere silver



## markrob (Apr 17, 2010)

I would like to hear from some of you that have actually seen the orion silver metallic and cashmere silver metallic. How would you describe the difference between these two colors?


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

markrob said:


> I would like to hear from some of you that have actually seen the orion silver metallic and cashmere silver metallic. How would you describe the difference between these two colors?


Haven't seen Cashmere, but Orion Silver is a straight Champagne color... nothing silver about it...


----------



## Colin (Nov 25, 2005)

Cashmere is more beige while Orion has a slightly gold tinge to it. Both are great at hiding dust/dirt but may be termed Old Man Beige by many. I drive a Cashmere Silver and shrug such comments off.


----------



## jillwalters (Apr 12, 2015)

I just ordered a 428i xdrive covertible in Orion Silver with Oyster interior. Saw a 650 in Orion and is was gorgeous. I think the color is similar to the cashmere but a little less pink, a little more gold. It was so pretty and it just kind of glows.


----------

